# BT5 sur virtualbox



## micka260 (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
j'essaye en vain depuis déjà une semaine de connecter une clé wifi a BT5 dans virtual box.

Donc voilà la façon donc je procède, je démarre virtualbox avec Back track 5 r3 :







Voilà ce que j'ai dans les périphériques sans la clé wifi : 






Ensuite je branche ma clé wifi :






Dans BT5 toujours aucun wifi : 






Et lorsque je clique sur MARVELL Wireless Device V1.0.1.2 [0001] cela m'affiche ça :






Pouvez vous m'aider ? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## micka260 (18 Août 2013)

Même si pour connecter une carte wifi sur back track je dois déconnecter la carte wifi interne cela ne me dérange pas mais je ne sais pas comment faire.


----------



## Siciliano (19 Août 2013)

Si je comprends bien, tu n'as pas internet du tout là ? 

En tout cas quoi qu'il arrive, la machine virtuelle, que tu utilises ta carte Wi-Fi interne ou une externe, la VM virtualisera ta carte Wi-Fi en carte Ethernet. Donc dans le eth0.
Pour mettre la carte Wi-Fi interne, suffit de trifouiller dans les réglages de la VM. Je suis actuellement au boulot, donc je peux pas te donner plus de détails dans quel menu aller, mais si tu n'as pas trouvé, je te montrerais ce soir. 
Après, pourquoi ta carte externe ne marche pas, je n'en sais rien...

*Note du modo :* et le problème de périphérique, il est où, là ?  On déménage !


----------



## micka260 (19 Août 2013)

Siciliano a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, tu n'as pas internet du tout là ?
> 
> En tout cas quoi qu'il arrive, la machine virtuelle, que tu utilises ta carte Wi-Fi interne ou une externe, la VM virtualisera ta carte Wi-Fi en carte Ethernet. Donc dans le eth0.
> Pour mettre la carte Wi-Fi interne, suffit de trifouiller dans les réglages de la VM. Je suis actuellement au boulot, donc je peux pas te donner plus de détails dans quel menu aller, mais si tu n'as pas trouvé, je te montrerais ce soir.
> ...



Si je vais sur firefox ça marche mais c'est que mes pages sont chargé sous os x puis envoyé a virtual machine, mais pour toute les commandes dans le terminal il n'y a rien qui marche vue qu'il n'y a aucune carte wifi de détecté ...


----------



## 14FRS971 (19 Septembre 2013)

As-tu installé les dépendances de virtualbox ?
Ici l'exemple http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/virtualbox 

François


----------



## Maxou2.1 (21 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Il me semble que les carte wifi avec BT ne marche pas sur une VM et je crois que les injonctions de paquet ne marche pas non plus meme si la carte est reconnue.. a vérifier mais je crois que tu devrais faire un live plutot qu'une VM..


----------



## andr3 (23 Septembre 2013)

Il faut vérifier mais il me semble que toutes les cartes Wifi ne sont pas compatibles avec BT5 : Compatibilité Matérielle - Backtrack-fr


----------

